# Circuit breaker tripped, now tv won't turn on



## Jrm181

I tripped a circuit breaker and reset it. Everything works fine except my tv will not turn on. It is an older 25' RCA. It was working fine before but now when i press the power button nothing happens.

*just checked a dvd player that was on the same circuit and it won't turn on either.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, plug a light or something that you know works into where the tv is plugged into and see if that works.

This will tell all of us if it is the tv or not.


----------



## Jrm181

tried it, the outlets work fine.


----------



## Jrm181

I just don't understand what could have happened. the tv was plugged into a surge protector along with a clock, a lamp, a dvd player, and a video game system and the tv is the only thing that isnt working anymore. My other dvd player that isn't working anymore was plugged into a different outlet on the same circuit along with another tv which is fine. I just don't get why it was so selective with what got zapped and what didn't. I'm assuming there is pretty much nothing i can do to fix them.


----------



## bruiser

Is there a reset button on the back of the TV? Did you try unplugging the TV for a few minutes and then plugging it back in? You might take the back off and see if there is a blown fuse.


----------



## Jrm181

i already tried unplugging and plugging back in, my next step is taking the back off and checking the fuse.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

let us know how the fuse is when you get in. It may be as simple as that went when the power came back on, or right before it went off (depends why it went off).


----------



## Jrm181

fuse was fine


----------



## kittykitty

Hi,
did you try checking the power supply of your TV, If you have a digital
/ analog tester, You can trace where the power is cut off, if there is
no output on the power supply itself it is possible that the diodes or
voltage regulators were opened, but you must have strong background to do
this otherwise you need to consult an authorized technician.


----------



## Jrm181

Thanks for the replys everyone, I ended up buying a new tv instead of trying to fix my old one.


----------

